# Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatment?



## M&J

I'm asking for my neighbor. Thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

I was thinking grapefruit seed extract and then I found this: http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

i see that product has Olive Leaf Extract, which can do a good job with that.
i also know that coconut oil can do a pretty good job of ridding the body of bacteria and parasites. because it lubricates the intestines parasites cannot stay latched onto them, so out they go.









debbie


----------



## M&J

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

Great! Thanks. I will pass this along.


----------



## spartshep

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

I have never used this, but I understand pumpkin is good and it supposedly works.


----------



## Lin

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

pumpkin to cure something? or canned pumpkin as fiber to firm up loose stool?


----------



## Maedchen

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

Maybe you meant pumpkin seeds. They are supposed to expell worms etc. Garlic should help too. A lot of people swear of Propolis.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

According to veterinary experts, Coccidia is actually self-limiting and goes away on its own, unless the pet keeps re-exposing themselves. The Albon that is given by the vet is used to treat the gastro-intestinal upset that is caused by the Coccidia, it doesn't actually do anything for the parasite.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Coccidia or Giardia-Is there a natural treatme*

I read somehwere that MSM is supposed to help with giardia.


----------

